# Whizzer purchase



## Robertriley (Jul 30, 2017)

I really have NO IDEA what I'm doing picking up a Schwinn and I have little knowledge on them.  Any help would be appreciated.  I know the silver looks GREAT and it's a prewar brake with have value but kind of clueless on the rest.  The tip of the rack has been cut off to weld on a brace to give it extra support.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jul 30, 2017)

How much is it?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2017)

He just bought it....


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jul 30, 2017)

bricycle said:


> He just bought it....



Sorry, I thought he was buying it, and was wondering how much it was to see if it was a good deal or not.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> Sorry, I thought he was buying it, and was wondering how much it was to see if it was a good deal or not.



Nothing to be sorry about, yer a good guy!


----------



## Whizzerick (Jul 31, 2017)

Saw that on the AMCA Facebook page... Did the seller find the motor?


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 31, 2017)

Whizzerick said:


> Saw that on the AMCA Facebook page... Did the seller find the motor?



No.  I'm taking the broken light off of it and selling it to a friend.  I didn't make anything, it was just out of my knowledge area.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 31, 2017)

Probably because it is a prewar canty... doesn't take much brains to buy it.....  :0


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2017)

I always knew deep down you were a Schwinn guy. Nice knowing ya


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 31, 2017)

It was an impulse purchase but then I sobered up.  For what they paid, there is plenty of meat on the bone for them.


----------

